# Moving to Barcelona ?



## istcan (Mar 3, 2012)

May I ask you about Barcelona 

We fell in love when we visited Barcelona such that we are thinking about moving to BRC.

I've never been very happy about southern France where we spend part of the year. I like its elegance and in general Iike French people but there is too much of an attitude there. The asset/liability balance is not meaningful in France. Maybe they would be right to brag 50 years ago but now the country is deteriorating yet they act like they are leading the world. For this reason we spend more time in Turkey where our life standard is higher in the European section of Istanbul.

We spent little time in Barcelona and I loved it very much. Soon we will spend more time and see what we feel. I felt at home there and I liked Spanish/Catalan (not able to identify who is who) people. It is a very close culture for secular Turks like me. Relaxed, fun loving positive people, loving to eat and drink and to socialize yet no attitude or superiority complex.

Spain may be suffering but I really love the energy in Barcelona. I am curious to hear about your experiences and emotions about living in Spain and Barcelona. We are thinking about closing our house in France and moving to Barcelona full year to raise our children.


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

it's difficult to rely on other people's impressions of any place...but, I have loved being here from the first moment. I too like the energy, the diversity, and range of cultural activities
available. Also I like being able to walk to most places, and if not, there is a great public transportation system. It is a very dense city, areas of more or less crime, mostly of the pickpocket variety. There is a noise factor, depending on the neighborhood, so choosing the right flat is very important. You should come and explore before deciding what's best for you and your family.


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

istcan said:


> May I ask you about Barcelona
> 
> We fell in love when we visited Barcelona such that we are thinking about moving to BRC.
> 
> ...


 ( no attitude or superiority complex.)I f you say this to spaniards they will tell you the opposite hehehe


----------



## istcan (Mar 3, 2012)

thank you for your responses, we will obviously decide for ourselves but any person who says yes or no still give an indication.


----------



## bodspafc (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi,

I also fell in love with Barcelona and I've been applying for jobs there recently. 

Just out of interest, does anybody know what the area of 'Badalona' is like? The property is cheaper out there and it seems to be linked to the Metro, but is there a reason why it's cheaper, other than it's not central?

(i.e. Is it a 'dodgy' area?!)

Thanks in advance for any info....


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

From my experience Badalona is not a "dodgy" area, just considered far away from the center, hence the lower prices. It's more working class, immigrant, but never make a decision without being there and checking things out. Neighborhoods change street by street...


----------



## bodspafc (Jul 5, 2013)

elisa31bcn said:


> From my experience Badalona is not a "dodgy" area, just considered far away from the center, hence the lower prices. It's more working class, immigrant, but never make a decision without being there and checking things out. Neighborhoods change street by street...


Thanks for the info, it's good to know that there's no 'sinister' reason for it being a bit cheaper!

If I get the job I've been interviewed for then I'll definately have a look around the different areas but it's good to get some first hand knowledge from someone living there at the moment.

Ideally I'd like to live near El Born, but that looks really expensive and I can see why!


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

The Born is expensive, but also quite noisy at night, and crowded with tourists all the time. Great nightlife, atmosphere, but hard to find a balance for residents. Look at Poble Nou...
It's not far from the Born, or the port areas, beaches, but still reasonably priced. Logistically a better bet than Badalona, I think...


----------

